# UK/Europe vacancies



## BlueSquirrell (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi
I've just finished at Houghall College with an NC Arboriculture. I have NPTCs 30 + 38, will be doing 31 very soon. I've also been working 2 days a week for a reputable tree firm as a groundsman and have climbed and worked in the tree several times. I'm looking to work in Europe for a couple of years and would love any advice or if anyone has any vacancies to get in touch. I can relocate quickly.
Cheers
Justin


----------

